# cut out section of 8" x 2"



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

I have some wood blocking to use as supports. There is a pipe in my way. Si must cut out a section 3" high and 2 1/2" wide out of the wood (~8" x 2") to accommodate the pipe. Please can I be advised as to the best way of doing this. A rectangular section of the wood block to be excised is shown.

I have a 6 amp reciprocating saw, a circular saw and a small table saw.

Thank you


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If your table saw blade will raise to 3", cut slots (kerfs) 1/4" apart and just chisel the waste out. 












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OR...*

If you have a hole saw that's slightly 1/4" or so larger than the pipe drill a hole on the center of the pipe when at rest and hand or recip saw down to the diameter of the hole on either side of the pipe.
Some accurate measuring is required but it will look like a woodworker did it rather than a plumber. ....no offense to plumbers. :no: bill


----------



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks: these a5e good options. the hole saw is rather expensive to buy though. I will check out the Table saw and its capabilities.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I often use my circ and skip the chisel. After cutting a bunch of kerfs you can slide a circ gently side to side to clean out the remaining waste. Be sure to use secure support (and safety glasses)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

SteveEl said:


> I often use my circ and skip the chisel. After cutting a bunch of kerfs you can slide a circ gently side to side to clean out the remaining waste. Be sure to use secure support (and safety glasses)


Side loading a blade ain't a good idea. I wouldn't recommend it. 











 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*3" depth is the problem*



SteveEl said:


> I often use my circ and skip the chisel. After cutting a bunch of kerfs you can slide a circ gently side to side to clean out the remaining waste. Be sure to use secure support (and safety glasses)


A a standard 7 1/4" blade won't cut to 3".
Here's another idea. Make your support plate from a 2 X. Then glue blocks on either side of the support block while the pipe is in place to the height required. No kerfing or chiseling. You could box the entire pipe in if desired this way. :icon_smile: bill


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Side loading a blade ain't a good idea. I wouldn't recommend it.


 Oh I agree.... with enough kerfs the remaining pieces are pretty thin, so in soft framing pine at least side load is pretty darn close to 0. Though I don't think I'd do it with my nice trim blade.





woodnthings said:


> A a standard 7 1/4" blade won't cut to 3".


Dope! Good catch Bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Here's another idea. Make your support plate from a 2 X. Then glue blocks on either side of the support block while the pipe is in place to the height required. No kerfing or chiseling. You could box the entire pipe in if desired this way. :icon_smile: bill


What if you don't have blocks or glue???












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You are pprobably a golf instructor*



cabinetman said:


> What if you don't have blocks or glue???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cars are up on blocks....neighbors all do.... glue? clamps? wood? check with a neighbor who does woodworking. :blink:


----------



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

I do have some chisels, but I need to sharpen them. So I have a stone I bought from Home Depot and I will try and sharpen them using WD40.

Is this a good way to sharpen a chisel?


----------



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Side loading a blade ain't a good idea. I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to work with a guy who did this all the time. We could be on a roof and he would happily plough in to it with me holding it for him! Scared the heck out off me haha! Thankfully I now work for myself ;-)


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

angusmdmclean said:


> I do have some chisels, but I need to sharpen them. So I have a stone I bought from Home Depot and I will try and sharpen them using WD40.
> 
> Is this a good way to sharpen a chisel?



You need to check out John's sharpening videos.


----------



## angusmdmclean (Jun 28, 2010)

So can you tell me where his sharpening videos are?

thanks


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

John knows what he's talking about:


----------

